

Docker was down - dauoalagio
https://status.docker.com/

======
falcolas
This is unfortunate, but not unexpected. I hope folks who depend on a Docker
registry for production have created a local registry for their dependencies.
And if not, this may be a good time to start.

[http://blog.docker.com/2013/07/how-to-use-your-own-
registry/](http://blog.docker.com/2013/07/how-to-use-your-own-registry/)

